# Portugal vs New Zealand - Building a house, real estate, culture



## USZenGuy (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm a semi-retired entrepreneur from Colorado looking to immigrate to NZ or Portugal to design and build an elegant modern home sanctuary / retreat with views. We have a healthy budget, but not unlimited (about USD$3M). 

I'm a 45yo male semi-retired entrepreneur / real estate investor / healer who offers somatic healing and trauma therapy for women in an elegant personal spa retreat setting that is non-sexual but more progressive and intimate than US licensing allows. The quality of care, length of session, and the elegant home spa setting requires a client base who can afford high end spa type services. My wife is a highly skilled piano teacher catering to wealthy families. We currently live in Boulder, CO and enjoy the warm summers and proximity to snow sports in winter.

We're considering moving to a more liberal and progressive country with beautiful landscapes. I'm willing to travel for snow sports, if necessary. We both speak French and are willing to learn Portuguese.

I'd love to hear opinions from Kiwis who have lived in Portugal about differences from NZ.

Obviously, weather depends on region, the language, but more interested in culture, sophistication, quality of life, health care, challenges to doing business and building a house. I've started to read about the bureaucracy challenges in Portugal.

Would love to hear specific comments on where in Portugal (or NZ) my wife and I might find land with water views for around USD$500K, clean air and water, wealthy, progressive spa-type clients, wealthy families with kids for piano lessons, as well as the most sophisticated, progressive culture (vegan, spiritual, conscious, yoga, ecstatic dance).

I've been to Queenstown and it's the most beautiful place I've ever been, but I'm concerned about cold weather, rising prices, limited land, and transient culture. Waiheke seems nice, but also expensive.

We'd like to find land with gorgeous water views, close to services and culture but ideally with a bit of space, and not super crowded. As we get older, mild / warm weather feels more important.

And best places in Portugal or NZ to build a real estate rental portfolio? Rates of return?

Thanks all!
Eros


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I really wanted to move to New Zealand a few years ago and I was looking into it. However NZ passed a law that banned foreigners from buying property and moving there, perhaps it has been repealed?

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-45199034


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Before I address your questions and I realize it may be a lost in translation issue but would you explain ""more progressive and intimate than US licensing allows"" ?







USZenGuy said:


> I'm a semi-retired entrepreneur from Colorado looking to immigrate to NZ or Portugal to design and build an elegant modern home sanctuary / retreat with views. We have a healthy budget, but not unlimited (about USD$3M).
> 
> I'm a 45yo male semi-retired entrepreneur / real estate investor / healer who offers somatic healing and trauma therapy for women in an elegant personal spa retreat setting that is non-sexual but more progressive and intimate than US licensing allows. The quality of care, length of session, and the elegant home spa setting requires a client base who can afford high end spa type services. My wife is a highly skilled piano teacher catering to wealthy families. We currently live in Boulder, CO and enjoy the warm summers and proximity to snow sports in winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi Eros,

I am able to help you in case you choose to live in Portugal. I have been working with people wanting to move and finding a place in Portugal. I work in the real estate sector and can provide information both for residential and investment properties. I can provide you with an informative video about Portugal locations and the buying process (if you look online " move to Portugal Lucia Fragoso") 
I am not able to give you information about NZ.
I hope this helps
Thank you
Kind regards,
Lúcia


----------

